# For Sale: theoben Crusader 22 cal w 3x9 Swift Scope



## rotaderp (Dec 10, 2007)

For sale.....beautiful rifle for serious air rifler....$900 retail price nearly $1150. I've only shot it approx 200 times, I'm left handed and this gun is definately NOT for a lefty, stock would be awesome for a right handed shooter but not me. Pic avail below


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/
Try listing it on the classified section of the Gateway to Airguns forum. A few others also may be productive.


----------



## jberenyi (Oct 31, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

